# graphical cdrom burner



## nedry (Nov 14, 2016)

Hello I would like to install a graphical CDROM burning software for freebsd 11, as i would like to move away from having to have a windows pc to burn the ISOs from ftp.freebsd.org. What would people recommend. On windows I have been using Nero Burning ROM.
Thanks
nedry


----------



## yukiteruamano (Nov 14, 2016)

Myabe, K3b or xfburn, both are good options for graphical cdrom burners.


----------



## Oko (Nov 14, 2016)

This is the second in series of your posts

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/58549/

in which you are asking for drop in replacements for GUI applications you are used to in Windows environment.  While any of BSDs will make a wonderful desktop OS in the hands of skillful developer/system-admin they are nor replacement for a general population OS. You are setting up yourself for a failure, disappointment, possibly even worse (frustration).  I would kindly advise you to look elsewhere for your desktop OS replacement.  While it is true that you don't have to know how the car works to drive this is not quite the same with BSDs. Think of them more like airplanes. While pilots in general don't know how to build one they must be very familiar how they work before they take up the skies. Any pilot who takes off with Boing 747 without personally inspecting ruder or landing gear is a fool.

Other OSs and Distros (Windows, OS-X, Ubuntu, formerly PC-BSD) are purposely developed to cater users who want to use an OS but have no interests in knowing how the particular OS works. FreeBSD is not one of them.

I know that some senior members of the community will disagree with my post but I honestly thing that we are doing disservice to people pretending that what I just said is not true. While it is possible even for a user with zero computer skills like my wife and kids to use BSDs as desktop OS (my kids until first grade have not seeing the desktop which was not running OpenBSD)  that is only possibly with professional support (in the case of my family provided for free by me). IMHO ports like K3b, Filezilla have no other purpose but to enable people like me to recreate that fool proof environment for general population.

I would also argue that FreeBSD community is not in loss for turning people like OP away. Although it is true that many of us have started just as users, becoming power users, professionals, and developers most of us have a common  thread that we are very curios and came with the desire to learn how the things work under the hood.


----------



## nedry (Nov 14, 2016)

Oko said:


> This is the second in series of your posts
> 
> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/58549/
> 
> ...




I can understand some may be offended by the idea of a windows type desktop and only accept the shell and shell apps. I am just interested in seeing what freebsd can do, what apps both shell and gui are available and to compare it with whats offered in the free unix world like ubuntu which is designed for those who dont care about unix and just want a free windows. Besides the best way to test and and find bugs is to throw all sorts of apps at it and see how it copes.


----------



## scottro (Nov 14, 2016)

I hate to disagree with Oko, but he seems to tolerate me, perhaps because I'm such a wonderful person. (At least I've made him laugh, I think).
Anyway, there are various GUI oriented versions of FreeBSD, such as TrueOS and GhostBSD--I think  DesktopBSD may be making a comeback too, I'm not sure.

That being said, I would say that the BSDs and their user base, small though said base may be, are generally more prone to use command line programs.   I have a long page about working with media (and it has a link to post by Oko on another forum that covers much of it in about 20 lines).  

However, (and here is where I disagree with Oko, and some others, all of   whom I also respect), while I fear that it might become like the worst parts of Linux--and my main complaint about most versions of Linux is that they get so concerned for the newcomer, who will probably not use LInux unless they have someone in the family to support it, that they start making it harder to administer, I also think getting the larger user base would be good for getting support for various hardware and software.  Personally, I think that Ubuntu, in its early years, did a great service by making Linux more accessible, and nowadays, it has enough manpower to have clear documentation and equivalent programs for many of the Windows/Mac favorites.  I think a lot of that was its (Ubuntu's) being so accessible. (Though I remember a joke on a mailing list where someone asked what it meant and someone answered, It's a Swahili word.  It translates to, "I can't configure Debian.") 

Anyway, the worst that happens is that some stranger on the Internet says bad things about you, so go ahead and ask your questions.  As Oko said, you _may_ be setting yourself up for frustration, but maybe not.   Many of us do use FreeBSD as a desktop with success.


----------



## nedry (Nov 14, 2016)

For me its not just making freebsd look and feel like linux, i recently wrote my own /etc/printcap. somthing that on ubuntu is handled by cups. customized my TWM window manager and wrote a few shell scripts. This is what i love about freebsd you can create your own environment without having to use a predefined desktop environment. It's what you make it.


----------

